# Pigeons in cold weather



## suke19 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a question. What is the coldest temperature fancy pigeons can take in the winter? I know wild pigeons live in freezing weather outside. Can domesticated fancy pigeons do the same? Don


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

what kind of fancy pigeons


----------



## suke19 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am new to pigeons and have two pair of Hungarian House Pigeons, a pair of Rollers and a pair of Droppers. Wouldn't all fancy pigeons take about the same low temperature? Don


----------



## OldStrain (Jan 25, 2011)

So long as they can get of of the wind they will be fine. Their food consumption will go up, even add more corn to their diet. I grew up in Ohio and never had a problem with adult Birds in the winter, fancys or homers!


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

ya but rollers will be ok house pigeons are good droppers like a fantail


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I live in Northern Michigan and gets mighty cold here. I have never had a problem in winter. I think the birds do better in the colder weather than they do in the hotter weather.


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

I live in Minnesota and havnt had any problems with my birds in the cold either. Granted their loft is fully insulated, but I dont use any heat sources. I usually keep them in the loft though until it gets into the 30's/40's.


----------

